# Love 'em............then Hate 'em...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How 'bout the other way around? 

Anything you loved at first and now don't want to hear anymore?

Bolero anyone?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The Four Seasons

Don't hate them yet, but I can live my whole life without hearing them again.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I quite liked the Gavotte from 'Mignon' by A. Thomas (Suzuki Book 2) when I first played it, but now I feel like pulling its pretendy-wig off and stamping on its foot.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Prokofiev's 1st - not a bad piece but ridiculously overplayed compared to his other works, I'm sick of it
La Boheme - I was a romantic once but I'm far too cynical these days


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Certain pop music is a lot less interesting to me now than it used to be. I think I hear more details of singers' tone and intonation than previously and it makes some of them unpleasant to the ear now. Also my sister, a singer, got me listening to audible breathing on pop records and now I CANNOT NOT HEAR IT.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Anything you loved at first and now don't want to hear anymore?


Mostly things that get played somehow too often -- usually in movies, commercials, or the like. Bolero is still usually good for me, but I can see how it can come to grate on someone. And I'm with shangoyal on the Four Seasons.

- Bill


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to complain about Ravel's _Boléro_, but I just picked up a 2CD set of Ravel's orchestral works that starts out with _Boléro_. I couldn't believe how much it impressed me  Maybe it had something to do with my new stereo system, but I've decided that I like it.

Pop music wears thin on me really quickly. Sometimes, I get hooked on a song that I want to hear 20 times in succession, but, invariably, within a couple of days, I'm done with it for good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I rarely _hate _a piece after I've loved it for a long time, I might just not prefer it anymore. The Planets by Holst, particularly Mars and Jupiter, I don't prefer anymore, but I can't say I hate them. Also perhaps the Wagner Tannhauser overture. I just wouldn't mind not hearing those pieces for a _long _time. They are relics of my past "phases"...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I really liked William Alwyn's symphonies when I first heard them and I still like them but I'm hearing more and more problems with them the more I listen.

I used to really like Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody #2....yeaaa...

Once I got a Naxos disc with Prokofiev's string quartets and his cello sonata on them. When I first got it I loved the string quartets and I didn't really care for the cello sonata. Now I am not as fond of the string quartets but the cello sonata is one of my favorite Prokofiev works.

Vivaldi's violin concertos are pretty much like this for me. But I still like his vocal music.

I used to love Elgar's Cello Concerto and I still like it I think but I swear Classical.King.FM plays it evverrrryyy day. D:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to love the Carmen Suite, but now I find it closer to a classical pop crossover. That's the only specific piece that comes to mind. Lately I find the large orchestral works I enjoyed in my youth have become tedious at times, especially works using a lot of triangle. That jangly tinkly sound has ruined a lot of Dvorak for me in the same way the ubiquitous woodblock in 20th century orchestral music is cringe worthy for me.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

_Eine kleine Nachtmusik._ If I never hear it again, it will be too soon. And as much as I love the guitar, Tarregas' _Recuerdos de la Alhambra_. Though if truth be told, I never liked it in the first place. Guitar tremolo really just doesn't do it for me.

Usually works the other way round though. A lot of the music I like, I had to acquire a taste for, and once I acquired it, I couldn't understand how I could ever not have liked it. E.g. many years ago, I got hold of a CD of Bach's motets, dirt cheap at a flea market. And then, for some reason, just couldn't make any sense of it and didn't like it at all. So I set the CD aside for a year or two. Next time I tried it out, I was completely entranced and those motets remain among my favourites of his choral music.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I find myself steadily losing interest in Beethoven's symphonies in favour of his chamber music.


----------

